# Plastisol transfer materials



## XTREMEglenn (Mar 11, 2009)

We are doing waterbased silkscreen printing right now, we plan to use plastisol heat transfer,anyone can help me where to buy plastisol transfer inks and release paper in the Philippines?thanks in advance...


----------

